# Middle to top swimming / Feeding Cichlid



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello,

can anyone recommend a Middle to top swimming / Feeding Cichlid that is not too aggressive to go in my 25Gallon tank with a Black Calvus, RTB Shark and BN Pleco please.

If I can get away with it more than one.
Dont really want an Angel fish though.

Leon


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ive found that ice blue zebras like to hang out at the top of the tank


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

I would mate, but 25G aint big enough, granted good looking fish, but it would kick off


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

By the look of what you have already in your tank i don't think you have room for much more.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

are there any others you would recomend ?


----------

